# Short Bed Vs Long Bed



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are now in the process of looking at another Dodge - 2006 RAM Quad Cab 5.7l Hemi w/3.73 rear with 53K miles. (Big Horn Edition) selling for 18K. The short bed on this TV is 140.5" and our 250RS length is about 28'. According to this chart that I found - here - the wheelbase is just shy by a few inches of where we should be.

I have read many a post and have talked to a few people on TV bed length - some say it doesn't matter (and would give me more wheelbase) and some say it will be hard to maneuver into a site with. I would prefer the short bed, but, for interests of safety......

Rick


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We are now in the process of looking at another Dodge - 2006 RAM Quad Cab 5.7l Hemi w/3.73 rear with 53K miles. (Big Horn Edition) selling for 18K. The short bed on this TV is 140.5" and our 250RS length is about 28'. According to this chart that I found - here - the wheelbase is just shy by a few inches of where we should be.
> 
> I have read many a post and have talked to a few people on TV bed length - some say it doesn't matter (and would give me more wheelbase) and some say it will be hard to maneuver into a site with. I would prefer the short bed, but, for interests of safety......
> 
> Rick


In the interest of safety yes I would go with the long bed. But I am not really the one to say it since I am towing with a short bed. My reasoning for going with a short bed is so that I can maneuver around in the campgrounds here. There are a lot of sites that you cannot get a 30' trailer into unless you are towing with a shortbed, or disconnect and put it in with a front hitch. I have towed both ways, and will say that with a good crosswind(25-30mph) the trailer "behaves" better behind a long bed than a short bed. I am not traveling any more than 30 miles, and I just take the wind into consideration while towing. The other reason I am towing with m short bed, is because the long bed is a 2wd dually, and that wont take me out on the beaches.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a F350 supercrew longbox and the wheelbase is 178", as my truck has to do double duty at home and towing. I have no problem backing up. Also if we move up to a 5er I won't have to get a slider hitch. James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I have a F350 supercrew longbox and the wheelbase is 178", as my truck has to do double duty at home and towing. I have no problem backing up. Also if we move up to a 5er I won't have to get a slider hitch. James


X2

The long bed's additional storage comes in handy for use other than camping. It becomes a personal decison but for me I use the long bed
too much to consider a short bed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rick,

From a towing point of view, I think you are going to be fine with either. We towed our 28RSDS for three years behind a short bed Titan, and last year with a long bed F350. In both cases, we had no tow handling issues at all.

From a non-towing perspective it's going to come down to what your needs are. The long bed will carry a lot more (obviously), but trades off maneuverability and any degree of 'urban friendliness' the short bed might have. The short bed is a lot nicer for getting around tight spaces and driving in heavy traffic, but is not nearly as convenient when it come time for that trip to Home Depot, of if you want to carry toys with you when you go camping.

I can't really tell you what's best for you, but as far as towing your Outback goes, either will be fine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got a shortbed but with the MegaCab I still have the longer wheelbase. If the wheelbase is the only thing you're concerned about I think you'll be fine. I used to tow our trailer with an Expedition with a 119" wheelbase and it did alright except for power. Stability could have been a bit better and I think a 20" longer wheelbase would have helped. So in my opinion (for whatever it's worth) you will probably be fine with your current trailer. If you plan to get something longer or a 5er in the next few years it might be wise to go for the long bed otherwise you should be alright.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For me the decision was easy...LB wouldn't fit my my garage. I love the short bed now. Coming away from a Suburban with Quadrasteer I thought the world was ending and I would have a hard time backing into space. Well, it is a bit harder, but I'm now an "experience SB" guy and things are OK.









As far as not being able to pack as much...while this is true, when is the last time you really FILLED a trucks bed? I have the bed extender for my truck (came with) but I took it off and it has been in the garage since the 2nd week I had the truck...I don't ever see myself putting it back on.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

We were able to take the truck home - so we can have our mechanic checked out. Depending on what the outcome is, we will then make our decision. The 2500 ran fine and handled great - the ride; however, was bumpy - I am told this is due to the stiffer suspension. We able to get a good look at today as the weather was nice and didn't note any scratches or dents.

As far as our future plans - it will probably be some time before we think about a fiver. So, for now, I think the RAM will do fine for what we need.

Interesting though, I have found a few different ratings for towing - I believe though the 2500 is capable of handling 8800lbs - which is plenty for us. The RAM sits a bit high and I guess we will have to adjust our equalizer to get it as level as possible.....

BTW - the Hemi is sweet - hardly have to hit the gas to get up and go. We averaged between 14-16mpg on the highway - and around town it fluctated between 9-12 - depending on how heavy your foot gets.

Will let you know what we decide.

Rick


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey one thing you might check out on that hemi..

Dodge started offering the MDS feature on 2007 or 2008, 2500 Rams, cant remember what year..

That will give you another 1-2 mpg hiway and prolly 1 or better around town... The MDS feature allows 4 of the cylinders to shut down at cruise mode after like 35 mph..

Dodge started offering MDS on 2006 1/2 tons but didnt offer it to the bigger trucks till later..

Just wanted you to know that.. Gas might go back up..

Sorry I never answered your pm.. Been busy on the road hauling rv's.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> ..........Been busy on the road hauling rv's.


That is great news...hope they keep you very busy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hey one thing you might check out on that hemi..
> 
> Dodge started offering the MDS feature on 2007 or 2008, 2500 Rams, cant remember what year..
> 
> ...


I will check into to it - I didn't find anything for that model year. When I talk to my mechanic tomorrow, I will ask.

Rick


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..........Been busy on the road hauling rv's.


That is great news...hope they keep you very busy.








[/quote]

Yea they called me back to work last Monday.. If this gives you any idea how slow it is. Last year we were getting in 100 a day to be shipped out.. We are getting in 20 a day now..

They lost over 1/2 of there drivers over the last 4 months.. So now for the few of us left, its busy.

Im getting a 53 foot Gooseneck with a 48 flatbed soon too.. I will be hauling sub 21 footers in pairs.. Then will be hauling cars back into the Chicago area.. Will make some excellent money doing that.

The current trend is small lightweight trailers. That market is busy right now.. I am taking advantage of that.. They have small trailers sitting there with no truck/trailers to haul them.. They are shipped 2 or 3 at a time.

I just got home today after delivering in Utah yesterday. Had my pick of that or Tacoma.. Took the Utah because my dually was hardly started the last 4 months.. Figured I should stay close to home the 1st one to make sure my truck is ok..

Also, Nice talkin to ya on the phone Rick... Be sure and let us know how it works out!

Carey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I have a F350 supercrew longbox and the wheelbase is 178", as my truck has to do double duty at home and towing. I have no problem backing up. Also if we move up to a 5er I won't have to get a slider hitch. James


X2

The long bed's additional storage comes in handy for use other than camping. It becomes a personal decison but for me I use the long bed
too much to consider a short bed.
[/quote]

X3. I have a short bed, Like it but a long bed would be nice too. Wheel base does matter. The longer, the better I think.

Eric


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

One more thing to add in to the discussion is that you get a larger fuel tank with a long bed vs. a short bed. Less stops for gas!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> One more thing to add in to the discussion is that you get a larger fuel tank with a long bed vs. a short bed. Less stops for gas!


I do wish I had a larger fuel tank. Hasn't been a real problem yet, but ya never know.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

If isn't to big for your other daily needs................

Bigger is Better!!!!...............

I can tell you if we had 3 children or less we would be in a long bed diesel...............since we have 4............the suburban is our only "New Truck" option.............


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> If isn't to big for your other daily needs................
> 
> Bigger is Better!!!!...............
> 
> I can tell you if we had 3 children or less we would be in a long bed diesel...............since we have 4............the suburban is our only "New Truck" option.............


This should cover your truck needs and get you out of the Suburban.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

or this

I told the wife

We Need to go TV Shopping HERE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> or this
> 
> I told the wife
> 
> We Need to go TV Shopping HERE


So simple really.....let us know when you bring one home.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> or this
> 
> I told the wife
> 
> We Need to go TV Shopping HERE


So simple really.....*let us know when you bring one home*.








[/quote]

We may just consider that!!

Well, once again, *no deal* on the 2006 (did I tell you this is becoming frustrating







)

Here's the info - the truck was used to plow on their lot during the past few snow storms. When we went to the dealership, the inside of the doors were dirty with salt residue. We managed to let them to allow us to take the truck to our mechanic - and its a good thing we did. The mechanic found that the ball joints were worn and would soon need replacement. Along with the ball joints, there was an exhaust leak at two places on the manifold. There is more, but, these were the major issues.

The dealer could not produce any maintenance records for the vehicle. The inspection sticker was from 5/09 and after I had told them about the repairs needed they told me that they would not fix the ball joints. I challenged them to run another PA inspection on the vehicle and at this point - and they flat out refused. (yellow flag waiving here)

They were; however, able to give me the previous owners name. I spoke (and met them with the truck!) to this individual and he informed me that they swapped his mirrors (the 2500 I looked at originally had tow mirrors) and removed the running boards when he traded in his vehicle.

They listed the truck at $18,700, emdunds price was around $17,700 total cost of repairs (some not listed....) would have been around $2700.00 and I offered them $13,999.00 for the vehicle - with no trade. The GM told me that they weren't supposed to sell that truck and refused my offer - I asked him why I was not told that when I called - and then walked.

Did I tell you this is getting frustrating!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> or this
> 
> I told the wife
> 
> We Need to go TV Shopping HERE


So simple really.....*let us know when you bring one home*.








[/quote]

We may just consider that!!

Well, once again, *no deal* on the 2006 (did I tell you this is becoming frustrating







)

Here's the info - the truck was used to plow on their lot during the past few snow storms. When we went to the dealership, the inside of the doors were dirty with salt residue. We managed to let them to allow us to take the truck to our mechanic - and its a good thing we did. The mechanic found that the ball joints were worn and would soon need replacement. Along with the ball joints, there was an exhaust leak at two places on the manifold. There is more, but, these were the major issues.

The dealer could not produce any maintenance records for the vehicle. The inspection sticker was from 5/09 and after I had told them about the repairs needed they told me that they would not fix the ball joints. I challenged them to run another PA inspection on the vehicle and at this point - and they flat out refused. (yellow flag waiving here)

They were; however, able to give me the previous owners name. I spoke (and met them with the truck!) to this individual and he informed me that they swapped his mirrors (the 2500 I looked at originally had tow mirrors) and removed the running boards when he traded in his vehicle.

They listed the truck at $18,700, emdunds price was around $17,700 total cost of repairs (some not listed....) would have been around $2700.00 and I offered them $13,999.00 for the vehicle - with no trade. The GM told me that they weren't supposed to sell that truck and refused my offer - I asked him why I was not told that when I called - and then walked.

Did I tell you this is getting frustrating!!
[/quote]

I can't believe this. I today's economy, I'd think the dealership would have done ANYTHING to make the sale. WOW!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Rick,

Don't know exactly what you are looking for, but this is a nice looking truck near Reading......

I like the white.......this one looks almost like mine.










It wouldn't let me capture the picture from the website, so I did a screen shot. If interested in other pics, you can go to the website.

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The dealer prolly was in it 14k deep..

A dealer can buy that same truck at auction all day long for 12k in the present market place..

You figure a 3k profit for them and you should be able to buy that truck for 15k..

Problem.... Many used vehicles setting on lots have been sitting there since this time last year. The wholesale market was running at 10-20% higher this time last year than right now..

Nothing is selling at book right now... Dealers are still looking for customers to take the hit on there loss...

Be selective and dedicated.... Youll find that truck!

Only way you should pay book is if you can find a clean low mile rig with service records and the previous owners phone number.. If the dealer doesnt have this for you, the truck is worth lower than book.

So book price is now only for the cream puffs... Everthing else knock up to 20% off book.

Dont feel bad, there are better trucks and better deals out there..

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Don't know exactly what you are looking for, but this is a nice looking truck near Reading......
> 
> ...


Well, almost, except that you have a cummins...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The dealer prolly was in it 14k deep..
> 
> A dealer can buy that same truck at auction all day long for 12k in the present market place..
> 
> ...


The previous owner actually told me (or supposedly) got 16K for his trade. The would have only ended up making 500 on the deal. After talking to a few more people, I can only wonder what kind of frame damage that could have been while pushing hard to get that last pile of snow cleared...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Mansour's Auto Sales & Service

Burke, Va

Call: 703-989-7067 (Daytime) 703-989-7067 (Evening)

2006 Dodge Ram 2500 SLT Quad Cab - $14,995 
DODGE 2006 RAM 2500 SLT, Silver, 4X4, crew cab, Thunder road ,Heavy Duty ,Hemi ,5.7 litre ,Gas ,4dr, 34K mi, auto, long bed, V-8, running board, alloys, all pwr, 14995. .VA Dealer 
Condition: Extremely clean IN/out ,No scratches,no dents,perfect shape.

I know its a bit far, but found this goofin around..

Might be worth a phone call. If it sounds good, tell them to bring it to you so you can check it out on your time, not theres..

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> The dealer prolly was in it 14k deep..
> 
> A dealer can buy that same truck at auction all day long for 12k in the present market place..
> 
> ...


The previous owner actually told me (or supposedly) got 16K for his trade. The would have only ended up making 500 on the deal. After talking to a few more people, I can only wonder what kind of frame damage that could have been while pushing hard to get that last pile of snow cleared...








[/quote]

Sorry it fell through Rick and I kinda missed this one altegether. I have been busy. I am actually a fan of the HEMI. I had a 2004 Dodge 1500 CC SB with the Hemi. That truck hauled, uhm, the mail, lets say. I put a Superchips tuner, exhaust adn cold air intake on it and it would break the 20's loose in the rain at 40mph. Sold it so we could buy our house. Friend of mine bought it and he is still loving it. Wife pulls horse trailers around with it. But this one definately had some other issues.

Just because they gave the previous owner 16k for it they may have used some monies from the new truck to offset that, so they probably had 12k-13k actually in it, like Carey said.

Like I told you. You are doing you homework well and the right one will come along at the right time. I have always been a believer in that philosophy.

I breefly spoke to Matt at Muller and he said the one I was thinking of (Mike's old truck) is and 03 2500 Duramax/Allison with around 80k on it. It has some lift on it, the exhaust, tuner/programmer and nice wheels adn tires. BUT, it is an extended cab. Not 4 full doors. You could probably get that for around 16k.

Will keep lookin. Here was my Hemi!!


----------

